# Owner's manual



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi 

Is there any link i can download owner's manual from. Ive got official audi tt book, but, as strange as it may sound, it is in Serbian language (my mother language), and i cant understand half of expressions, so i need english version  (Serbian language is specific language where you read what you see and write what you hear exactly)..


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Markolaynee said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there any link i can download owner's manual from. Ive got official audi tt book, but, as strange as it may sound, it is in Serbian language (my mother language), and i cant understand half of expressions, so i need english version  (Serbian language is specific language where you read what you see and write what you hear exactly)..


For some reason Audi still does not make pdf owner's manuals available. A lot of people are unhappy with that as BMW and MB do. In North America we can order paper manuals online. I did this for my first A5 so I could read it before my car arrived (sad I know). I don't know if there are similar sites for anywhere else? The Mk3 TT is not released yet in North America (Mk3 is a 2016 Model) so this site does not have the 2016 TT manual as of yet.
https://www.audi.techliterature.com/consumer/Home.aspx


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

can_quattro said:


> In North America we can order paper manuals online. I did this for my first A5 so I could read it before my car arrived (sad I know).


Nothing sad about that at all, builds anticipation and means when you get the car you can drive it rather than spend time working out how to make all the toys work


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for answering... Can't believe that there is no pdf manual online.. I'll request English manual at my local dealer...

Anyone bought pdf manual that tends to share it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> Any news?


Not from me, it's quite frustrating too


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Not sure if this helps, but there's an online manual available on My Audi. Unfortunately it's an interactive web page not a .pdf.

I have to log on to My Audi to access it, but I've copied the link: http://bordbuch-online.audi.de/AudiBord ... #undefined

It may work!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Nice find !

Even gives instructions on how to operate the mythical TV


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks..I checked everywhere in myaudi but I only found quite useless to me!! Instead what a surprise!! I'll check later


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow - this old question has never been answered. I would imagine that a full PDF of the user manual would be very useful for people who have their car on order, but don't have access to MyAudi yet.

If only someone had such a PDF file!

On a completely separate topic, personally I love getting PMs... :wink:


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I think this was answered before - there is no PDF online - and if you scan & post such a one, then you will be subject to copyright and the law (!). There is the online manual, accessible from myaudi. The paper book is actually pretty good. I agree, a pdf would be better. There is also the DVD that can be loaded into the MMI system (have it, but not actually figured out how to install it into the car yet)


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Re the DVD, I put mine in the drive and it self extracted and installed itself then appears as an extra icon on the settings screen I believe. Handy to be able to look up what you want on the car rather than having to go back indoors to check the book.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

The online manual allows you to print two pages at a time. If you use a "PDF printer" then all it takes is time, patience and some lunacy to print out the whole 300 pages of manual into 150-odd PDF files (some single pages). There are then resources on the web to stitch together lots of small PDFs into one large one.

Yes - very much an iffy area legally for anybody who (like me) could be mad and bored enough to do it, but as Audi provide the most important part of the mechanism to create it, probably ok for personal/not for profit use.

Just to make it clear. I have tried this. It worked.


----------



## jg1951 (Aug 1, 2016)

This is causing me a nightmare!

I am unable to read small print or hard copy of anything due to cervical nerve pain. One main reason I bought the Audi TT Quattro TFSI 2015 recently is because it is comfortable to drive, as was my previous for 23 years Corrado G60 Turbo.

I could just about read the manual for the latter (but knew it backwards anyway because I had owned the car for so long) but the Audi one is impossible; the print is far too small and very uncomfortable to read. I need a version to read online. Where can I get it?

It sounds to me that some people have managed to, but it is unclear from where or how. I do not want to print it off just to read it!

Any help out there?


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

https://login.audi.com/login/#/en/GB/login

You need to create an account; will need car details (VIN, i think is enough, from memory).

Once there -> Service -> Owners literature, but it is still pretty small print; can be zoomed, but it's a bit clunky.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Or you could try here ...
https://ownersmanuals2.com/


----------



## jg1951 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you. You have made my day if not week! I have spent some time this afternoon trying to find where the special wheel secure nut was since it had new tyres all round when I bought it a couple of weeks ago. I did eventually after nearly breaking my back in the boot. I have not found the spare wheel yet, if there is one so the manual will be of such tremendous help.

I also need to work out how to navigate this forum but I have other priorities at the moment!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The manual tends to cover all possible options so don't use that as a guide to what you may have. Also spare wheels are only included in the spec for certain countries and not UK.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## jg1951 (Aug 1, 2016)

I successfully downloaded the manual but it is for 2016 that has certain upgrades since 2014. Mine is 2015, just! Also I think it is for the North American market, but it is better than nothing. Thanks again.

Thanks for info on spare wheel. I did find something in the boot that suggested it might blow up a punctured tyre (!!??) and ignored it , but it might be their solution to not having a space saving spare and providing a little bit more space.

It will take me time to get used to this. Also every time I log into this site I get an offer from a Russian sex site!! Does this happen to anyone else or has something gone even more wrong with my computer today?


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

jg1951 said:


> I successfully downloaded the manual but it is for 2016 that has certain upgrades since 2014. Mine is 2015, just! Also I think it is for the North American market, but it is better than nothing. Thanks again.
> 
> Thanks for info on spare wheel. I did find something in the boot that suggested it might blow up a punctured tyre (!!??) and ignored it , but it might be their solution to not having a space saving spare and providing a little bit more space.
> 
> It will take me time to get used to this. Also every time I log into this site I get an offer from a Russian sex site!! Does this happen to anyone else or has something gone even more wrong with my computer today?


Lucky boy, a Russian site indeed. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Great find, downloaded this to iBooks.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

If you have acrobat pro you can convert it to searchable text as well.


----------



## jg1951 (Aug 1, 2016)

Edinburra said:


> jg1951 said:
> 
> 
> > I successfully downloaded the manual but it is for 2016 that has certain upgrades since 2014. Mine is 2015, just! Also I think it is for the North American market, but it is better than nothing. Thanks again.
> ...


I WAS SERIOUS ABOUT THE RUSSIAN SITE. IT HAS JUST HAPPENED AGAIN!!!

WHILST I AM VERY OPEN-MINDED, I AM NOT A BOY BUT IN MOST MEMBERS EYES PROBABLY AN OLD WOMAN!

THIS WAS POINTED OUT BECAUSE IF IT KEEPS HAPPENING SOMETHING IS SERIOUSLY INFECTED AND I WILL THINK TWICE BEFORE RETURNING WHICH WHEN I HAVE MORE TIME I HAD WANTED TO DO.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Looks like it's only happening to you though so that suggests something on your computer, not on this site.


----------

